# PX4 Recoil



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

can anyone tell me how the "rotating barrell" in the PX4 Storm reduces recoil?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

qpoint said:


> can anyone tell me how the "rotating barrell" in the PX4 Storm reduces recoil?


Think back to your physics classes. It takes energy to move something. Therefore, the more a barrel moves, the more energy it uses, and therefore there is less energy to be transferred to your hand. That is why fixed-barrel pistols have more felt recoil than does a linked barrel (or rotating barrel).


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Phil. Appreciate it. So simple and very well explained. By the way--- never took physics, so congratulations on giving me my first class.


----------

